# 28 inch by 9.5 outlaws



## Mud crawler (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a 06 foreman 500 with hmf exhaust and jet kit, I was wondering if my bike will spin the outlaws without a Gr I will be running 28 by 9.5 all the way around. I was also wondering I anyone has had any experience with this tire setup and if so did you like them, thanks in advance


----------

